
Thundrblade: World's First Electric Inline Skate - priyadarshy
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/thundrblade-world-s-first-electric-inline-skate#/
======
priyadarshy
seems like it'll be mostly fun and novelty. unlikely this will spawn the next
Bird, i think.

